# Protherapy M0076 with U/S guidance 76942



## MKENNEDY1959 (Jan 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if it is correct to bill both procedures together even though we know that M0076 prolotherapy is investigational and is not a payable procedure?


----------



## cmweber (Jan 29, 2013)

*Medical Coding Specialist*

I am looking for an answer to that question too. However, I thought I had read somewhere that it would not be billable in conjuction with Prolotherapy. I'm still looking, so if I find it I'll pass along my information! Also, if you have found your answer, please share.


----------



## MKENNEDY1959 (Feb 6, 2013)

Today I spoke with Vince on the provder inquiry line and he checked to see if this was correct to bill for the ultrasound.  He did verify that you can bill for procedure code 76942 even though protherapy was not a payable procedure.  I hope this helps.


----------

